
Full Stack Python - chirau
https://www.fullstackpython.com/
======
yunyeng
Can you tell me how are you doing Front-End with Python?

~~~
dsy73
They talk about Javascript in the book:

[http://www.fullstackpython.com/javascript.html](http://www.fullstackpython.com/javascript.html)

